# Agave dauerhaft entfernen



## oldtimerfreund (9. Juli 2017)

Hallo,
in diesem Jahr stehen in unserem Garten diverse Umbaumaßnahmen an, u.a. soll ein Weg umgestaltet bzw. anders geführt werden.
Dabei soll auch dort gepflastert werden wo eine große Agave stand.
Obwohl ich dort schon tief gegraben habe um soviel wie möglich Wurzeln zu erwischen, scheint diese Pflanzengattung eine Art __ Hydra zu sein.
Momentan ist über den alten Standort provisorisch Schotter geschüttet und verdichtet worden.
Aber auch dies scheint die Pflanze keineswegs am Wachstum zu hindern.
Nun habe ich Befürchtung das die Agave die Pflastersteine hochdrücken könnte.
Hat schon mal jemand eine solche Pflanze wirksam und dauerhaft eintfernen können?


----------



## Plätscher (9. Juli 2017)

Agave? wohl eher nicht. ich tippe auf __ Dreimasterblume und da hilft nur ausgraben oder regelmäßiges und konsequentes ausrupfen.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## oldtimerfreund (10. Juli 2017)

Hallo,
das ist eine Agavenart.
So eine Pflanze hier ist das: https://pixabay.com/de/agave-pflanze-flora-botanischen-52936/

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Juli 2017)

Hi Christian,

das ist schon ein Mitglied der Familie Asparagaceae (Spargelhewächse) Unterfamilie Agavoidese (Agavengewächse). Aber keine Agave sondern ne Yucca

MfG Frank


----------



## Kuni99 (10. Juli 2017)

Hallo,

die Yuccas oder Palmlilien werden auch mal fälschlicher Weise als "Agave" oder "Palme" bezeichnet. Diese _Yucca filamentosa_-Hybriden bilden einen weitreichenden knolligen Wurzelstock mit bis armdicken Speicherwurzeln und sind deshalb schwer zu entfernen. Wenn der Wurzelstock schon weitgehend entfernt wurde, hilft nur noch viel Geduld. Das Austreiben der Reststücke kann mehrere Jahre andauern, aber irgendwann ist Schluss, wenn die Triebe konsequent ausgerissen werden.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Juli 2017)

Kuni99 schrieb:


> wenn die Triebe konsequent ausgerissen werden.


Rasenmähen geht auch.


----------



## oldtimerfreund (12. Juli 2017)

@Kuni99 


Kuni99 schrieb:


> die Yuccas oder Palmlilien werden auch mal fälschlicher Weise als "Agave" oder "Palme" bezeichnet. Diese _Yucca filamentosa_-Hybriden bilden einen weitreichenden knolligen Wurzelstock mit bis armdicken Speicherwurzeln und sind deshalb schwer zu entfernen.


genau solche monströsen Wurzeln hat das Teil, meine Befürchtung ist daher das die Triebe die Steine anheben werden, wenn dort gepflastert wird.


----------



## Kuni99 (12. Juli 2017)

Hallo,

die Bedenken, dass Gehwegplatten angehoben werden könnten, sind durchaus berechtigt. Wenn aber Aushungern keine Option ist, dann habe ich auch keine Lösung. Herbizide helfen bei Tiefwurzlern generell überhaupt nicht (und wären in dem Fall auch verboten) und ob ein Unkrautvlies die Triebe aufhalten kann, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Wenn man unter der Plattendrainage eine Rhizomsperre flach verlegt, dann wandern die Triebe weiter bis zum Rand derselben. Vielleicht lässt sich das so anordnen, dass die Triebe an Stellen erscheinen, wo sie nichts anheben können und sich leicht entfernen lassen.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------

